
Ask HN: Longest hex speak? - osullivj
I first came across hex speak years ago on IBM RS6000s - they used 0xdeadbeef to mark freed memory. I just realised 0x00decade is valid hex speak (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Hexspeak). What&#x27;s your longest or most novel hex speak?
======
bockris
I remember this blog post from long ago.

[http://nedbatchelder.com/text/hexwords.html](http://nedbatchelder.com/text/hexwords.html)

